# تكنولوجيا التجفيف بالرش ( spray drying technology )



## chemicaleng (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الكرام 
ان عدد المركبات والصناعات التى تستخدم تكنولوجيا التجفيف بالرش ( البخ ) او المذررات عدد كبير جدا فمن مسحوق الغسيل للمواد الكيماوية والاغذية والادوية والسيراميك وخاماتة وغيرها الكثير 
والمكونات الاساسية لاى مجفف تكون غالبا هى : 
- وحدات التغدية من مضخات وخزانات ونقاط تحديد المستوى وخلافة 
- الاتوميزر او البخاخ وهو قلب العملية واهميتة كبيرة جدا 
- مصدر تسخين الهواء 
- منظومة توزيع الهواء 
- غرفة التجفيف ووحدات الفصل والتخلص من الهواء العادم والابخرة المصاحبة لة وفصلها 
وغالبا ما يكون هناك ثوابت لكل مذرر او مجفف والمقصود هو ثوابت التشغيل الفيزيائية ويتم عمل الكثير من الدراسات للوصول لانسب وضع يناسب المادة المراد تجفيفها 
الموضوع شيق وكبير ومهم وارجوا من الاخوة الزملاء المشاركة فى الموضوع لاثراءة وحتى تعم الفائدة للجميع وفقنا اللة واياكم للصواب 
اللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم استازنا chemicaleng 
شو رأيك تتكلم عن طرق تجفيف مسحوق الغشيل بالتفصيل 
ونحن لك من الشاكرين


----------



## hatem_shaker (9 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا وبالفعل انا عندى مشكله فى هذا البند
ولكنى اريد عمل حوض تجفيف 3 متر*1 متر* عمق 1متر لكى يجفف مشغولات حديديه
ولكنى لا أعرف الطريقه السليمه لتنفيذ الموضوع
ارجوا الافاده............. وشكرا


----------



## hatem_shaker (9 مايو 2010)

*موضوع مهم*

موضوع جميل جدا وبالفعل انا عندى مشكله فى هذا البند
ولكنى اريد عمل حوض تجفيف 3 متر*1 متر* عمق 1متر لكى يجفف مشغولات حديديه
ولكنى لا أعرف الطريقه السليمه لتنفيذ الموضوع
ارجوا الافاده............. وشكرا​


----------



## farouq dabag (9 مايو 2010)

يااخوان انا عندي فكرة تجفيف الجلود والصوف واظن الطريقة قريبة من تجفيف المساحيق فممكن ان اشارككم


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 مايو 2010)

يا ريت والله 
ربما نوصل لطريقة جيدة وسهلة الأستعمال وغير مكلفة جدا


----------



## chemicaleng (9 مايو 2010)

*تجفيف مسحوق الغسيل*



abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم استازنا chemicaleng
> شو رأيك تتكلم عن طرق تجفيف مسحوق الغشيل بالتفصيل
> ونحن لك من الشاكرين



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل 
عند طرح الموضوع كنت اقصد التجفيف بأستخدام ابراج التجفيف ولكن اعتقد انة لا مانع من ان ندرس سويا طرق التجفيف بالبرميل او نحاول الوصول لتصميم برج تجفيف ذو انتاجية منخفضة وتشغيل اقتصادى و يمكن انشائة بسهولة ولنتعاون سويا فى ذلك 
وانا اجهز الان مقالة عن برج تجفيف مساحيق الغسيل انتظرها منى 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (9 مايو 2010)

*مرحبا بمشاركتك*



farouq dabag قال:


> يااخوان انا عندي فكرة تجفيف الجلود والصوف واظن الطريقة قريبة من تجفيف المساحيق فممكن ان اشارككم



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بمشاركتك وفى انتظار طرحك 
وان كان المهم فى تجفيف مسحوق الغسيل 
- الحصول على تجانس تام للخامات ( عبر خلط المواد قبل التجفيف ) 
- الحصول على كثافة منخفضة ومقبولة ( للمواصفات والمقاييس ) وهى تساعد على سرعة ذوبان المسحوق فى الماء 
- ان تمنع تطاير الاغبرة عند الاستعمال لوقاية المستخدم من الاغبرة الضارة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على كل شيء تعمله تبتغي فيه مرضاة الله استازي الكبير chemicaleng


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
استازي الكريم 
ما رأيك بطريقة تجفيف السليكات 
هل من الممكن ان تنجح هذه الطريقة بدون أن تؤثر بالمادة الفعالة في المنتج؟


----------



## chemicaleng (9 مايو 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استازي الكريم
> ما رأيك بطريقة تجفيف السليكات
> هل من الممكن ان تنجح هذه الطريقة بدون أن تؤثر بالمادة الفعالة في المنتج؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
من المهم ان يكون حجم الحبة مقبول وشكلها مستدير وكثافتها منخفضة 
وهذة المواصفات من الصعب الوصول لها بمجفف السيليكات ( ان كنت تقصد النوع المستخدم فى سوريا لانتاج السيليكات المنخفضة الكثافة ) الذى يعتمد فى التجفيف على سلندر ساخن 
والنقاط التى تتوافر فى المجفف الرشاش ان الحبيبات تجف اثناء حركتها الحرة داخل المجفف لانها لو جفت عند الاصطدام بسطح ساخن لن تتشكل على هيئة حبيبات بل ستعطى طبقة جافة ملتصقة بالجسم الساخن ( يتم عادة كشطها بواسطة سكينة كشط ) مما ينتج بودرة ناعمة وهو غير مرغوب بة فى مسحوق الغسيل 
وللحديث بقية 
واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير استازي chemicaleng علتوضيح


----------



## chemicaleng (9 مايو 2010)

*Powder Detergent Production By Spray Dryer Process*



abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير استازي chemicaleng علتوضيح



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الفاضل الرابط التالى :http://eng.najah.edu/ar/node/1491
هو لمشروع Powder Detergent Production By Spray Dryer Process
من كلية الهندسة فى جامعة النجاح الوطنية - قسم الهندسة الكيماوية يرجى الاطلاع علية 
واللة الموفق 
-


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (10 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مع انى للاسف مش فاهم ايه الغرض من الموضوع ده لانى للاسف مش كيميائى ومعرفش حاجة غير البويات لكن الظاهر انه موضوع مهم وجدا كمان والا مكنش عمل صفحتين فى اقل من يوم 
فجزاك الله خيرا عما تقدمه للاخوة فى المنتدى يصعب على احد تكراره


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
استازي الكريم chemicaleng يا ريت تشرحلي الطلايقة بالتفصيل تحمل غلاظتي شوي متل اخوك الصغير انا
وهل الهواء الصاعد مدفوش من محرك ولا صعوده بسبب حرارته ؟
لأن المادة عبارة عن ذرات ناعمة ويمكن ان تطير الى غير مكانها المخصص ؟
واذا كان صعوده بفعل حرارته فقط استطيع ان افهم ان المهم ان تكون الحجرة التي يتم فيها بخ النتج بدرجة حرارة معينة ...
يا ريت تشرحلي وانا الك من الشاكرين 
والله يجزيك الخير على كل حال
السلام عليكم


----------



## chemicaleng (10 مايو 2010)

*فكرة بسيطة عن المجفف*



abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استازي الكريم chemicaleng يا ريت تشرحلي الطلايقة بالتفصيل تحمل غلاظتي شوي متل اخوك الصغير انا
> وهل الهواء الصاعد مدفوش من محرك ولا صعوده بسبب حرارته ؟
> لأن المادة عبارة عن ذرات ناعمة ويمكن ان تطير الى غير مكانها المخصص ؟
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل لا يوجد ما يدعوك للتبرير نحن هنا لنتعاون معا 
فتى المجففات الرشاشة تيار الهواء الساخن من الممكن ان يكون فى نفس اتجاة رذاز المادة المراد تجفيفها ونسمية (Co-current) او فى الاتجاة المقابل لرذاز المادة (Counter-current) وهناك بعض حالات يكون مزيجا من الحالتين والطريقة المفضلة فى تجفيف مساحيق التنظيف هى الطريقة الاولى اى ان تيار رذاز المسحوق والهواء الساخن يجريان معا فى اتجاة واحد من اعلى برج التجفيف لاسفلة ( فى هذة الطريقة يكون درجة حرارة المسحوق عند خروجة من المجفف اقل من درجة حرارة الهواء الساخن الخارج معة وهذا الاسلوب مناسب للمواد التى لها حساسية ضد الحرارة مثل المنظفات مثلا ) 
والهواء يتم ضخة عبر مضخة هواء ( مروحة ) ويمر عبر فلتر لتنقيتة من الشوائب ثم يمر عبر وسيلة تسخين ممكن ان تكون كهربائية او حراق يعمل بالغاز او اى وقود اخر مناسب وكلفة التشغيل وحجم الهواء المراد تسخينة ودرجة الحرارة المراد الوصول لها هى العوامل التى تحدد اسلوب التسخين 
والطريقة الابسط للتنقية الهواء الخارج من المجفف ( من الغبار الذى سيتم اعادتة للمنتج مرة اخرى حتى لا نخسرة ) هى الفلتر 
ولاحظ ان حجم الحبيباتن يرتبط بشدة بأنتاجية البرج كلما كبرت الانتاجية امكننا الوصول لحجم اكبر 
ومن الممكن اضافة وحدة للتحبيب فى نهاية البرج 
وانتظر منى مخطط لنموذج لبرج تجفيف 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (10 مايو 2010)

*شكر*



محمد حسن توكة قال:


> chemicaleng
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مع انى للاسف مش فاهم ايه الغرض من الموضوع ده لانى للاسف مش كيميائى ومعرفش حاجة غير البويات لكن الظاهر انه موضوع مهم وجدا كمان والا مكنش عمل صفحتين فى اقل من يوم
> فجزاك الله خيرا عما تقدمه للاخوة فى المنتدى يصعب على احد تكراره



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل انا اسعد بوجودك دائما ولو عندك اى تساؤل انا حاضر لة ان كان فى مقدورى الرد علية ومنتظرك فى موضوع البويات 
لا تنسى السؤال عن الخامات التى تحدثنا عنها 
وجزاك اللة خيرا 
واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك استازي الكريم chemiclaeng علتوضيح
ومستني بفارغ الصبر 
شكرا الك على كل شيء


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (10 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اخى الفاضل انا اسعد بوجودك دائما ولو عندك اى تساؤل انا حاضر لة ان كان فى مقدورى الرد علية ومنتظرك فى موضوع البويات
> لا تنسى السؤال عن الخامات التى تحدثنا عنها
> وجزاك اللة خيرا
> واللة الموفق


السلام عليكم ياغالى
انا اللى اسعد طبعا بوجودك وانا بجهز باذن الله لافتح مصنعى الصغير للتنر (الحمدلله)الذى تعلمت صناعته بفضل الله ثم منك انت ياغالى اما بخصوص الاسعار فانا فى انتظار رد احد التجار على وهو هيقولى على الاسعار ةالخامات من اى شركة والمواصفات التى طلبتها منى وسوف اكتبها لك فى موضوعك المواصفات القياسية او صناعات الدهانات باذن الله فانتظرنى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 مايو 2010)

عم نستناك استازنا الكريم chemicaleng واحترقت بصلتنا


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

*Spray drying solutions*



abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> عم نستناك استازنا الكريم chemicaleng واحترقت بصلتنا



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
اسف للتأخير لكن مو مقصود طبعا لكن الانشغال فى العمل وسامحنى 
مرفق هنا ملف تحت اسم :
- Spray drying solutions 
for R&D and small-scale production 
وهو لشركة GEA Process Engineering وهى من اكبر الشركات المتخصصة فى الموضوع ولها عدد كبير من المجففات فى الوطن العربى 
واكبر قدرة فى النمازج المذكورة هى فى حدود 90 كغم من الماء فى الساعة 
لكن المهم هو الفكرة وهناك ثلاث انواع من الانظمة وارجوا منك الاطلاع على المخطط وانا جاهز لاى مناقشة 
واعذرنى ثانية ( وهدى النار على البصل - انا امزح معك ) 
والله الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (13 مايو 2010)

كتر الله خيرك 
يعني مافي ضرورة للأرتفاع العالي يلي نراه بلأبراج الضخمة
لأنه من قال لي يجب ان يكون هناك ارتفاع
فما رأيك استازي الكريم؟


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

*ارتفاع برج التجفيف*



abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> كتر الله خيرك
> يعني مافي ضرورة للأرتفاع العالي يلي نراه بلأبراج الضخمة
> لأنه من قال لي يجب ان يكون هناك ارتفاع
> فما رأيك استازي الكريم؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
يتوقف ارتفاع برج التجفيف على انتاجيتة فى الساعة واكبر ابراج التجفيف فى العالم ينتج حوالى 200 طن فى الساعة 
والبرج الذى يبخر حوالى 100 كيلو غرام من الماء لينتج حوالى 150 كيلو غرام من المسحوق فى الساعة ارتفاعة حوالى 7 امتار تقريبا 
والله الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (13 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> يتوقف ارتفاع برج التجفيف على انتاجيتة فى الساعة واكبر ابراج التجفيف فى العالم ينتج حوالى 200 طن فى الساعة
> والبرج الذى يبخر حوالى 100 كيلو غرام من الماء لينتج حوالى 150 كيلو غرام من المسحوق فى الساعة ارتفاعة حوالى 7 امتار تقريبا
> والله الموفق




السلام عليكم
بفهم من كلامك استازي الكريم ان الأرتفاع هو المهم
اما بالنسبة للعرض فيمكن ان يكون العرض الموائم لنا ؟
وما هي نوعية البخاخ الأفضل لمنتجات عالية الجودة؟
وكم يجب ان تكون سرعة الهواء الداخل الى غرفة البرج؟
وهل يجب ان تكون درجة حرارة غرفة البرج كلها 80؟ أو فقط وقت التقاء الهواء بالمادة ؟
ومشكور على كل شيء


----------



## chemicaleng (15 مايو 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بفهم من كلامك استازي الكريم ان الأرتفاع هو المهم
> اما بالنسبة للعرض فيمكن ان يكون العرض الموائم لنا ؟
> وما هي نوعية البخاخ الأفضل لمنتجات عالية الجودة؟
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
- الابعاد يجب ان تكون متناسقة ويوجد لها مقاييس هندسية متوسطة والعرض والطول معا يعطونا الحجم المناسب الذى يتناسب مع كمية الهواء المارة فى الساعة ومع كمية الماء المراد تبخيرها 
- نوعية البخاخ تعتمد على حجم الانتاج ولكن البخاخ الدوار هو الافضل كما ان قوة الضخ ولزوجة العجينة وتركيبها ودرجة الحرارة كلهم مجتمعين مسؤلين عن جودة المنتج 
- سرعة الهواء تتحد حسب كمية الهواء المراد امرارها فى الساعة ودرجة حرارتة والتى تتحدد بناء على كمية الماء المراد تبخيرها فى الساعة 
- درجة حرارة البرج تتناقص من الاعلى للاسفل ودرجة حرارة المنتج عند خروجة هى التى تحكمنا 

وارجوا منك قراءة المرفق الموجود فى رد سابق حتى اتمكن من امدادك بمعلومات اكثر من ذلك 
والله الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
يكتر خيرك استاذي الكريم 
انا تحت أمرك بأذن الله واذا فيه شيء لم افهمه سأقول لك
السلام عليكم


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
استاذي الكريم انا قرأت الملف وفهمته الا بعض الأمور 
أولا ان هذه الأبراج بكافة المقاسات هي للصناعات الغذائية . هل تعمل كما هي في صناعة مساحيق الغسيل؟
وهل يوجد فرق بين هذه الأبراج اي فرق عدا القدرة الأنتاجية؟
لأني قرأت عن البرج الذي فيه ثلاث غرف سفلية اي ان طريقة عمله تختلف قليلا عن الأبراج الأخرى ذات القياسات الأكبر
وأرجو من حضرتك ان تشرح لي طريقة عمل البرج ذو الغرف السفلية بالتفصيل لأني عجزت عن فهم معظمه
عم تعبك معي استاذي الكريم
السلام عليكم


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (19 مايو 2010)

بأنتظار ردك استاذ chemicaleng بفارغ الصبر


----------



## mahdi Ahmed (23 أغسطس 2010)

i need how to desgn spry drier calculation


----------



## مسلم المغربي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*بأنتظار ردك استاذ chemicaleng بفارغ الصبر*​


----------



## mmzmf (13 مارس 2013)

مشكور أخى ولكن هل يفيد إستخدام هذة الأبراج فى تجفيف النباتات لأغراض العلف ونشارة الخشب


----------



## مجدىحسين (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اخى الكريم احب اعرف هل لو ضفت سوائل مع خلط السلفونك مثل مزيل دهون مع مزيل دم مع انتى فوم سائل مع الكلور
واكمل باقى الماء يجوز ام لا علما انى مبتداء فى تصنيع المسحوق وهذة اول مشاركة معكم...


----------



## مجدىحسين (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*بسم الله والحمد لله ولااله الله والله اكبر*​


----------

